# creo que apreció que yo le ayudara



## jup

Se puede decir :

"Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara."

Tengo dudas acerca del uso del subjuntivo. 
¿Hace falta usar el subjuntivo con el verbo apreciar?

gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 


jup said:


> "Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara."


Está perfecta. 


> ¿Hace falta usar el subjuntivo con el verbo apreciar?


En ese tipo de frases, sí. 

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

La frase es correcta y esto no tiene ninguna relación con el verbo 'apreciar'.

Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara = Creo que apreció esto

"que yo le ayudara" es una "cosa", una "cosa" que implica una acción, de allí el subjuntivo, una "cosa" que ocurrió en el pasado, de allí el imperfecto del subjuntivo.

Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara
(Creo que no apreció que yo le ayudara)
No le gustó que tú le mintieras
(Le gustó que tú le mintieras)
Me pidió que lo acompañara
(No me pidió que lo acompañara)
Nos exigieron que los denunciáramos
(No nos exigieron que los denunciáramos)

Son todas "cosas" [siempre prueba las formas negativas también, eso te dará una guía]

Insisto en que no tiene relación con el verbo apreciar:

Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara
Creo que ayudó que yo lo apreciara

Son "cosas", cosas que tienen diferentes significados, pero "cosas" al fin.


----------



## Peterdg

Alec,

No lo entiendo.

Digo esto. ---> digo una cosa.
Digo que voy al cine. Indicativo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peterdg said:


> Alec,
> 
> No lo entiendo.
> 
> Digo esto. ---> digo una cosa.
> Digo que voy al cine. Indicativo.



- ¿Puedo decir una cosa?
- Sí.
- Voy al cine.

"Voy al cine" no es una cosa, es una acción. En ese caso "decir una cosa" significa "decir algo". Solo es "cosa" en tanto es "frase". Por lo demás, "voy al cine" no está moldeado en forma de objeto. "Que yo le ayudara" sí está moldeado en forma de objeto, el objeto es "ayuda", en particular es "mi ayuda", para no confundirla con otra ayuda, y en particular es "la ayuda que le di en un determinado momento", o sea,  "esa ayuda" ("que le di en un determinado momento" funciona como un adjetivo especificativo que nos permite distinguir esa ayuda de otras ayudas o que eventualmente informa sobre aspectos temporales de esa ayuda).

El término "cosa" es una etiqueta que siempre voy a usar para no alentar las confusiones que se "encuentran disponibles en el mercado". Es muy interesante y completamente cierto discurrir que "se está refiriendo a la ayuda pero está declarando el aprecio" o "ayudar está atenuado para poner en evidencia que el foco está puesto en apreciar" u otras muchas intelectualizaciones muy válidas. Pero eso invita a que las intelectualizaciones sigan en escalada [ejemplo de ello es mi párrafo anterior] y en realidad no produce ningún aprendizaje del castellano como lengua usada sino el conocimiento del castellano como un objeto de estudio yaciente en el portaobjetos de un microscopio, lo que es un objetivo loable pero que debe dejarse momentáneamente de lado cuando se detectan fallas, fallas y más fallas en la instrumentación de los usos más elementales o incluso en la propia compresión de la palabra escrita -que no puede huir como el discurso hablado-.

El ejemplo que se pregunta en este hilo es un caso más de uso del subjuntivo casi como si se tratara de un elemento compositivo del lenguaje. Ese aprendizaje se produce en los ambientes nativos entre los 3 y 5 años de edad y le permite al pequeño hablante rápidamente fabricar adjetivos portamanteo -y otras piezas del lenguaje- sin necesidad de tener un vocabulario amplio o preciso:

Quiero una muñeca que tenga el pelo amarillo (no sabe que se dice 'rubia')
Quiero una muñeca que tenga el pelo rubio (no ve necesario abandonar la estructura porque la sigue usando en los confines de su conocimiento)
Quiero la muñeca de Fulanita (No, esa muñeca es de Fulanita -la niña no se sabe expresar-)
Quiero una muñeca que sea igual a la de Fulanita (Ya descubrió cómo expresarse. El adjetivo empieza a adquirir algunas cualidades de los sustantivos)
Mamá me dijo que venga (tiene el recuerdo de la "orden")
Mamá quiere que venga (no tiene el recuerdo de una "orden" sino de su cumplimiento ---> "que venga" pasa a ser una cosa y la frase significa "Mamá quiere mi venida", pero el chiquitín aprenderá que "que venga" es suficiente y la palabra "venida" la identificará cuando sea mucho más grande)
"Me gusta que vine*" -"¿Te gusta estar acá?" -Sí
"Me gusta que viniste*" - (Beso)
"Me gusta que como helado*" - ¿Te gusta comer helado? - ¡Síííííí´!
"Me gusta que te gusta* el helado como yo*" -¿Te gusta que me guste el helado? - Sip
[¡Clic!] 
"Me gusta que vengas" (tu venida -luego será 'tu venida habitual'-)
"Me gusta que [mi muñeca rubia] coma con cuchillo y tenedor"

El clic implicó que el pequeñín entendió que con 'que' y subjuntivo puede construir cosas (sustantivas) , cualidades de las cosas (adjetivas) y modalidades de las cosas (adverbiales) todo según voluntad y necesidad, porque ciertas funciones ya se han hecho fuertes en el área de Broca y mientras que otras lentamente comienzan a repartirse entre ella y otras partes del cerebro (quiero una muñeca que tenga el pelo rubio / quiero la muñeca que tiene el pelo rubio y el collar de perlas; esa que anuncian en la tele).

En la adolescencia y en la vida adulta el hablante aprenderá usos que se resuelven lejos del Área de Broca, por decirlo así ("pero eso no significa que abandonaron totalmente esa actividad" ... ¡hmmmm! ¿por qué no fue "que abandonaran"? ---> consulta de la base de datos neuronal ---> ¡ah!). La parte del cerebro que realiza esta última actividad se encuentra en la región posterior del cerebro -creo que en el límite entre la corteza occipital y la región temporal- y muy lejos del Área de Broca. Es la parte del cerebro que se encarga de la inteligibilidad y lógica de los mensajes y no de la gramática ni del vocabulario.

Mi constante "batalla" es evitar que el estudiante siempre use esta última región del cerebro para "entender" (¡mentira! no es entender, es paliar) el subjuntivo castellano ("con los verbos de emoción aparece subjuntivo", "después de 'de ahí que' viene subjuntivo"). La propia frase de este hilo "¿Hace falta usar el subjuntivo con el verbo apreciar?" es prueba de que ese es el único mecanismo en uso, lo que desordena y confunde todas las funciones y usos del subjuntivo. No quiero que me malinterpretes: esa zona bien que se use para armar la imagen del idioma extranjero que estamos aprendiendo, el que más adelante se irá extendiendo a las zonas adecuadas en la medida que nos hacemos bilingües. Lo que está mal es pensar que la no comprensión del subjuntivo se soluciona con acrobacias y saltos mortales practicados en esa zona del cerebro, cada vez más osados. Estoy de acuerdo en que deba usarse un yeso (escayola) para que los huesos rotos suelden. Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es el considerar que el yeso deba quedarse para siempre, y especialmente, el que haya quien piense que los huesos no pueden soldar porque se es muy viejo o porque se es extranjero. Como casi todo lo complejo en la vida, las cosas son ciertas a medias. Yo sólo quiero aportar la parte que veo que falta.


----------



## Ynez

Algunos de esos últimos ejemplos no son nada naturales en España, Alec  Lo digo por Peter, que está más acostumbrado al español de aquí y puede dudar de su percepción.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ynez said:


> Algunos de esos últimos ejemplos no son nada naturales en España, Alec  Lo digo por Peter, que está más acostumbrado al español de aquí y puede dudar de su percepción.


Di, por favor, cuáles ejemplos no son naturales en España. La mayoría corresponden al habla infantil y supongo que así lo has entendido ¿Te estás refiriendo a vocablos como 'pelo'?


----------



## Peterdg

Alec,

He leído tu aportación, leído otra vez, releído y releído otra vez, y la única conclusión puede ser que me falta un eslabón en la cadena (o varios eslabones). Puede ser que interprete algo mal o no sé qué, pero no entiendo nada de la argumentación para el uso del subjuntivo en este caso. Volveré al tema más adelante.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo de que el proceso con el cual un niño adquiere el uso del subjuntivo es nada similar al proceso que utilizamos adultos que están aprendiendo un nuevo idioma. Pero lo mismo ocurre con otras cosas también como el aprendizaje de las formas verbales. Un niño no tiene que pensar "ah, es un verbo que termina en "ar" pues el subjuntivo presente tiene sus desinencias con "e"". Y eso, lo creas o no, es el proceso que tenemos que aplicar, cada vez. Muy rápidamente, pero eso es lo que hacemos.

Entonces, volvamos al tema. Lo que entiendo de tu explicación es que se utiliza el subjuntivo para expresar que la subordinada se puede sustituir por un sustantivo, adjetivo o adverbio. (Dime si te estoy interpretando mal porque temo que sea eso.)

Pero en este caso, realmente no veo la diferencia entre:

Me gusta que estés jugando: me gusta *tu juego*
y
Veo que estás jugando: veo *tu juego*


----------



## Ynez

aleCcowaN said:


> Di, por favor, cuáles ejemplos no son naturales en España. La mayoría corresponden al habla infantil y supongo que así lo has entendido ¿Te estás refiriendo a vocablos como 'pelo'?



No, no había entendido bien eso. Me refería a todas las del asterisco, pero si dices que es un niño hablando, entonces nada.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peter:

Entiendo lo que me dices y siempre leo tus reflexiones con atención. Quizá, para no complicarlo más, ya que es el tipo de cosas que es muy difícil transmitir verbalmente, te quiero decir que me estoy concentrando en que el hablante usa el subjuntivo para construir un sustantivo. La clave está en que el subjuntivo a continuación de 'que' es un elemento compositivo y que permite hacer al vuelo sustantivos o adjetivos según necesidad. De ahí que el hablante esboza en su mente

sentir/opinión sobre [cosa ocurrió + con + cosa pasó]

y automáticamente compone la segunda parte con subjuntivo para cosificarla y mostrarla subordinada a la principal. Fíjate que también digo que intencionalmente el hablante usa 'que + indicativo' para cosificar parcialmente la otra parte, por eso queda, una vez procesado:

creo que apreció que yo le ayudara

Quizás me esté repitiendo, pero quiero recalcar que el subjuntivo es un elemento compositivo que se encuentra ligado desde el primer esbozo en esa traducción del mentalés -el lenguaje en el cual pensamos, que cambia persona a persona y no país a país- al castellano.

De todos modos, se trata de aprendizajes, o sea, a veces el razonamiento puro se parece a querer enseñar a montar en bicicleta, por teléfono y sin bicicleta  (Que así les puede sonar a quienes leen estas reflexiones por mera curiosidad)



Peterdg said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo de que el proceso con el cual un niño adquiere el uso del subjuntivo es nada similar al proceso que utilizamos adultos que están aprendiendo un nuevo idioma. Pero lo mismo ocurre con otras cosas también como el aprendizaje de las formas verbales. Un niño no tiene que pensar "ah, es un verbo que termina en "ar" pues el subjuntivo presente tiene sus desinencias con "e"". Y eso, lo creas o no, es el proceso que tenemos que aplicar, cada vez. Muy rápidamente, pero eso es lo que hacemos.


Eso es exactamente a lo que apunto. Yo tengo que hacer un esfuerzo consciente para no olvidarme en inglés de poner la s en la conjugación de la 3ra persona en presente. Son todos ejemplos de cómo manejamos los mecanismos compositivos los estudiantes extranjeros.

Yo siempre me he querido referir a que como mínimo en la mitad de los casos el subjuntivo debería remitirse a mecanismos compositivos (o compositivos 'comentados') y no ser reemplazados por ideaciones, automatismos, referencia estadística o falsificaciones presentadas como normas -normas que no existen ni existieron, no normas que tienen valor-.



Peterdg said:


> Entonces, volvamos al tema. Lo que entiendo de tu explicación es que se utiliza el subjuntivo para expresar que la subordinada se puede sustituir por un sustantivo, adjetivo o adverbio. (Dime si te estoy interpretando mal porque temo que sea eso.)
> 
> Pero en este caso, realmente no veo la diferencia entre:
> 
> Me gusta que estés jugando: me gusta *tu juego*
> y
> Veo que estás jugando: veo *tu juego*


Me gusta que estés jugando ---> me gusta 'tu jugar' <la completa abstracción del acto que realiza tu persona>
Veo que estás jugando ---> te veo 'jugar' <percibo tu acción a través de mis sentidos>

Si intentas invertirlo, el carro vuelca 
Me gusta que estés jugando ---> me gusta 'jugar' 
Veo que estás jugando ---> te veo 'tu jugar' 

Me gusta que estés jugando ---> me gusta 'tu jugar' ---> te transmito una vivencia que tengo sobre una abstracción de tu acción 

Veo que estás jugando ---> te veo 'jugar' ---> te transmito el contenido de mi percepción sobre tu -verdadera- acción

Me permito comentártelo así porque sé que manejas muy bien el castellano y que tienes experiencia en enseñarlo. Pero estas maneras de expresión, con el idioma trastocado, convertido en lenguaje lógico, pueden ser muy difíciles de entender -por el uso del lenguaje en sí-.

Yo por supuesto descontaba -quizá hice mal- que todo el mundo entendería que el subjuntivo no era la única manera de convertir acciones en cosas. Si hubo una confusión producto de eso, quisiera aclarar que siempre me referí que el hablante sabe desde el principio que tiene un mecanismo para convertir una acción en una referencia absolutamente abstracta, y eso incluye el uso del subjuntivo. Ahora sí, otro tipo de cosas y otros grados de abstracción se manifiestan con indicativo.

Mi reflexión general sobre el tema es que hay una continua referencia a la 'complejidad' del subjuntivo. Yo me pregunto, cuando yo oigo "Soy del Concejo/Consejo" ¿qué mecanismos se disparan en mi mente para dilucidar cuál es el sentido del verbo 'ser' en la frase? Seguro que describirlos sería muy complejo. Bueno, los del subjuntivo son más complejos, pero, primero, no lo son mucho más, y segundo, el subjuntivo no es una palabra sino algo que afecta a la totalidad de un idioma y sus posibilidades de expresión y representación. Pues vale la pena el esfuerzo entonces. Y además, estoy seguro de que tú y otros tienen complejos y ricos mecanismos en su mente para definir al vuelo el sentido de uso de palabras como 'ser' en sus propios idiomas. Eso quiere decir que no es necesario pensar más sino correr el pensamiento a otra parte del cerebro ¿Fácil? No, pero el primer paso es considerar que éste puede ser el mecanismo.



Ynez said:


> No, no había entendido bien eso. Me refería a todas las del asterisco, pero si dices que es un niño hablando, entonces nada.


Sí, les puse el asterisco rojo como hace el DPD porque el  de aquí me parece muy 'ruidoso', pero veo que no se entiende fácilmente así que lo usaré (Aunque los chiquitines hablan muy bonito y eso de ponerles  me suena como matar a la mamá de Bambi)


----------



## Ynez

Yo vi que querías decir algo con el *, pero luego no vi bien qué era lo que querías decir. Ahora ya entiendo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

jup said:


> Se puede decir :
> 
> "Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara."


 
Sí, es correctísimo.
Lamentablemente, en Argentina (y creo que en toda Hispanoamérica) cada vez se oye más: "Creo que apreció que yo le ayude."
De a poco nos vamos quedando sin subjuntivos.


----------



## Namarne

Disculpa, Guillermogustavo, pero a mí me parece que en la frase que comentas el verbo _ayudar _también está en subjuntivo, y que también es correcta, solo que tiene un significado diferente con respecto a la primera: 

*Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara*: yo le ayudé una vez (o varias) en el pasado, y él lo apreció. 
*Creo que apreció que yo le ayude*: yo le estoy ayudando actualmente, y él lo apreció en su momento (cuando comenzó mi ayuda, quizá). 

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Namarne:

Como buen rioplatense, no soy ducho en el uso del pretérito perfecto, casi inexistente por estos lares.

Pero tengo entendido que en el segundo caso, puesto que los hechos que señala la frase tienen continuidad en el presente, corresponde el pretérito perfecto.
_Creo que ha apreciado que yo le ayude _(acontecimiento iniciado en el pasado pero que continúa en el presente)_._

En cambio:
_Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara_ (el acontecimiento en su totalidad ha quedado en el pasado).

Pero tú eres español, el país en donde mejor se utilizan los tiempos y modos verbales. Seguramente dominas el tema, por experiencia en el uso, mejor que yo. Lo mío es leído y aprendido, puesto que en Argentina los verbos se tienden a usar de forma muy simplificada .

Pero incluso si tú tuvieras razón (posibilidad que no descarto en absoluto, por lo antedicho), en Argentina se suele usar el subjuntivo presente incluso cuando se está hablando de algo completamente en el pasado. A eso me refería.

Por ejemplo: "Fulano le pasó la pelota a Mengano para que éste la *meta* en el arco." (Están comentando el partido de anoche).

En cuanto a que _ayude_ es subjuntivo (presente), desde ya. Por eso dije: "subjuntivo*s*". Es decir, van cayendo de a poco... Yo me refería al subjuntivo pasado, que va desapareciendo en la parte del mundo en la que vivo (el subjuntivo futuro, _ayudare_, ha desaparecido en todas partes, salvo en algunas frases hechas o en el lenguaje jurídico, destino que no deseo para _ayudara_ o _ayudase_).

Un abrazo.


----------



## Namarne

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero tengo entendido que en el segundo caso, puesto que los hechos que señala la frase tienen continuidad en el presente, corresponde el pretérito perfecto.
> _Creo que ha apreciado que yo le ayude _(acontecimiento iniciado en el pasado pero que continúa en el presente)_._


Sin duda suena mucho mejor con el pretérito perfecto, al menos por aquí, donde sí que se usa mucho este tiempo. (Yo atendía solamente a la segunda parte, la del subjuntivo, pero creo que tienes razón).  


> Pero tú eres español, el país en donde mejor se utilizan los tiempos y modos verbales.


Esto es mucho decir, amigo.  
(Seguro que los matices se alcanzan igual, sólo que en cada sitio con sus estrategias).  

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Namarne, vuelve a leer mi post anterior. Mientras tú escribías tu respuesta, yo lo editaba agregando aclaraciones. Y se cruzaron...

Pero lo tuyo igual vale.

Un abrazo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Guillermogustavo said:


> _Creo que ha apreciado que yo le ayude _(acontecimiento iniciado en el pasado pero que continúa en el presente)_._
> 
> En cambio:
> _Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara_ (el acontecimiento en su totalidad ha quedado en el pasado).


Yo diría en su lugar:
_Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara pero ya lo olvidó _ (el acontecimiento en su totalidad ha quedado en el pasado)

_Creo que aprecia que yo le ayude _(situación iniciada en el pasado pero que continúa en el presente)_._

y volviendo a la frase del hilo:
_Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara_ (situación iniciada en el pasado con una parte completada en el pasado).

Es el propio significado de los verbos y la naturaleza de las acciones que involucran lo que define cuan 'encapsulada' es la acción. 'Apreció' es una acción que comenzó en un momento determinado del pasado y que probablemente perdure.

Que haya gente en la Argentina  -en particular de clase medio-baja urbana (D1-D2)- que diga 'Creo que apreció que lo ayude. Ayer terminé.'  no hace que sean erróneas todas las formas que no siguen la coordinación automática de pretéritos -muy recomendable para los estudiantes extranjeros-. No lo son, ni tampoco lo eran antes de la Nueva Gramática.

En situaciones que se extienden hacia el presente, simplemente hay personas que dicen 'ayudara' porque se centran en 'ofreciera ayuda',  o 'comenzara a ayudar', y otros dicen 'ayude' porque se centran en 'brinde ayuda' ['ofreciera' y 'brindara' en usos argentinos]


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, alec.

Antes que nada, aclaro que escribo y opino mientras aprendo e intento afinar el correcto manejo del pretérito perfecto.

Yo creo que la coordinación gramatical de los tiempos verbales trasciende (debería trascender) el valor semántico de éstos. Lo que es gramaticalmente incorrecto, es incorrecto, incluso si el significado del verbo hace la idea perfectamente comprensible.

El pretérito perfecto se utiliza para un hecho pasado, dentro de un contexto temporal aún en desarrollo.
El problema en este caso, es que _apreciar_ es una acción que se inicia y se prolonga en el tiempo, lo cual hace que lo correcto o incorrecto de los tiempos verbales utilizados no resulte tan nítido. 
Tal vez si elegimos otro verbo, más acotado en el tiempo, el problema se pueda analizar mejor. Digamos, _soprender_.

1) _Creo que le sorprendió_ (acción pasada) _que yo le ayudara_ (acción pasada).
2)_ Creo que le ha sorprendido_ (acción pasada) _que yo le ayude_ (acción presente).
3) _Creo que le sorprende_ (acción presente) _que yo le ayude_ (acción presente).

Cada uno de estas oraciones deja en claro la relación temporal entre las dos acciones.
La otra posibilidad: 4) _Creo que le sorprendió_ (acción pasada) _que yo le ayude_ (acción presente) significa, en principio, lo mismo que la 2). Pero entiendo que es gramaticalmente incorrecta en cuanto a la coordinación de tiempos verbales.
La razón por la cual los argentinos la decimos así, es que hemos erradicado el pretérito perfecto de nuestro lenguaje, reemplazándolo por el pretérito indefinido. Por ello digo que aunque pueda significar lo mismo, es gramaticalmente incorrecta.

En principio, esto no supondría un gran problema, ya que uno podría considerarlo un simple cambio de léxico. Utilizamos el pretérito indefinido dándole valor semántico de pretérito perfecto.
Pero el problema comienza cuando debemos referirnos a acciones totalmente en el pasado. Entonces es frecuente que se use 4), que debería equivaler a 2), dándole el significado de 1), cosa claramente incorrecta.
Ejemplo (lo repito): _Fulano le pasó la pelota a Mengano para que éste *haga* el gol _(se está comentando el partido de anoche). 
A este tipo de confusiones conduce la no utilización del pretérito perfecto cuando corresponde.

Finalmente, para no hacer este post interminable, diré que argumentar que estos problemas pueden solucionarse con acotaciones o indicadores temporales no me parece una solución satisfactoria. Los cambios morfológicos de un verbo (persona, número, modo, tiempo) están para evitarnos eso, para ahorrarnos tener que hacer acotaciones. 
(Por ejemplo, en castellano no es necesario anteponer pronombres a los verbos, cosa que sí debe hacerse en inglés.)

termino con un ejemplo que leí una vez.
Cuando un español dice: _Mi abuelo ha fumado toda la vida_, significa que el abuelo fumó y continúa fumando.
Cuando un español dice: _Mi abuelo fumó toda la vida_, significa que el abuelo ya no fuma, porque ha dejado de fumar o porque ya murió. 
Aquí no hacen falta indicadores temporales ni acotaciones. El tiempo verbal empleado da la información sobre la vigencia o no de la acción descripta.

Bueno, alec, así al menos lo veo yo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Escalador

jup said:


> Se puede decir :
> 
> "Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara."
> 
> Tengo dudas acerca del uso del subjuntivo.
> ¿Hace falta usar el subjuntivo con el verbo apreciar?
> 
> gracias



Bueno la primera frase me parece correcta. Aunque muchos lo considerarían leísmo si quien apreció aquello es mujer, y preferirían:
Creo que apreció que yo la ayudara.

Ahora acerca de la pregunta, creo que eso se lo responderá sólo la práctica.
Porque a veces no es obligatorio el subjuntivo después de utilizar el verbo apreciar, ejemplo:
Creo que apreció que yo tuve (indicativo) la intención de ayudar.


----------



## Fer BA

Alec:

Creo que Peterdg preguntaba por el suo del subjuntivo y el indicativo, y no quedó muy claro el uso de _apreciar + subjuntivo_ y _ver + indicativo_ (está en uno de tus mensajes, pero me parece que la pregunta viene por ese lado)

Peterdg:

Si estás aún por aquí...corregime si te malinterpreto. Vos escribís:

_Pero en este caso, realmente no veo la diferencia entre:_
_Me gusta que estés jugando: me gusta *tu juego*_
_y_
_Veo que estás jugando: veo *tu juego* _

refiriendote a los usos de indicativo y subjuntivo. La pregunta que imagino que hay detrás de la tuya sería: ¿por qué no decimos entonces?:

_Me gusta que est*á*s jugando: me gusta *tu juego*_
_y_
_Veo que est*é*s jugando: veo *tu juego* _

....si esto fuere así, y esta fuere tu pregunta, fijate en el #10 de Alec, en el párrafo que comienza con _sentir/opinión._

Y si esta no fuere tu duda, avisame y borro el mensaje.



Guillermogustavo said:


> El pretérito perfecto se utiliza para un hecho pasado, dentro de un contexto temporal aún en desarrollo.


 
GG:

Creo que ahí está el origen de la confusión: los tiempos perfectos se consideran acabados, no en desarrollo. El tiempo que en pasado señala el desarrollo es precisamente el indefinido.

Si te interesa la lógica de los tiempos verbales, te recomiendo el capítulo XXVIII de la gramática de Bello (http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/scclng/12145074229036051543435/p0000004.htm#I_44_
), que aunque "antiguo" tiene, al menos para mí una belleza y una consistencia lógica respecto al uso de los tiempos que aún nos alcanza.

Por otro lado, esta fue una grmática dedicada a los americanos, y realmente considero que el uso de los tiempos verbales, tal como lo describe Bello trasciende los aspectos semánticos (usando tus palabras).

En tu ejemplo (_que haga el gol_) me inclino por pensar que el uso que hacemos de los tiempos verbales está lleno de eso y casi te diría que es un postpretérito, actualizando en presente una acción del pasado (_se sacrificó para que yo viva_ y no para _que yo viviera_). Todo esto otorga una riqueza de matices y modalizaciones temporales que es fascinante. Seguramente el locutor de fútbol que escuchaste es un gran lector de Borges y Roa Bastos (por nombrar a dos que me vienen a la memoria y que usan este tipo de modalizaciones temporales).

El uso que mencionás del perfecto simple y del perfecto compuesto como marcadores temporales de una acción que ya no transcurre (simple) y que todavía transcurre (compuesto) va precisamente contra la noción de que un tiempo perfecto marca una acción _perfecta_, terminada. Yo entiendo el uso, y no es de toda la península, pero me parece que usar un tiempo perfecto para designar semánticamente una acción imperfecta, no es la mejor de las estrategias.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Fer BA.

Me estás poniendo patas para arriba una noción de la que estoy muy seguro.
Comencemos por unificar la terminología.
Al menos cuando yo hice la secundaria (de donde me quedaron los términos que aún manejo), había un solo pretérito perfecto: _Yo he amado_.
Y estaba el pretérito indefinido: _Yo amé_.

El pretérito perfecto se usa (y lo he leído millones de veces, tanto en textos como en posts de este mismo Forum, y lo he discutido por mail con españoles), para describir una acción pasada, dentro de un contexto temporal presente. Suele llevar indicadores temporales como: _hoy, esta semana, este mes_, etc.
Un ejemplo simple sería: Dos personas están conversando. Una le dice a la otra: _¿Qué has dicho?_
(En Argentina decimos:_ ¿Qué dijiste?_)

En cambio, el pretérito indefinido se usa para describir una acción pasada, dentro de un contexto temporal también pasado. Es decir, un pasado ya completamente concluido. Suele llevar indicadores temporales como: _esta mañana, ayer, la semana pasda._

Si nos ponemos de acuerdo en esto, podemos seguir, a ver a qué llegamos. No tendré problemas en retractarme si resultare (me encanta usar este tiempo, ya en desuso) que estoy equivocado.
(¡Tantas veces me tuve que retractar en este Forum, ja, ja...! )

Pero a ver si coincidimos en esto, porque si no no saldremos más de este lío.

Un abrazo.

PD.: Hay una cosilla que quisiera agregar para que no se me quede en el tintero, si el hilo no continuara.
Respecto a que hay escritores hispanoamericanos que utilizan la combinación pretérito indefinido-presente subjuntivo (_Se sacrificó para que yo viva_), no me parece extraño porque en Hispanoamérica está muy extendido el uso del pretérito indefinido en lugar del pretérito perfecto. 
Pero esa oración está dicha en una situación totalmente distinta al del ejemplo futbolístico que ponía como ejemplo.

_Se sacrificó para que yo viva_ (Yo, que digo la frase, aún sigo viviendo, por eso la segunda parte de la oración está dicha en presente subjuntivo). 
_Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol _(La acción de hacer el gol, obviamente, no continúa en el momento en que la persona dice la frase).
__________________________ 
PD. Fer BA:

Hola, yo otra vez .

Lo estuve pensando y, más allá de los nombres de los tiempos verbales, te propongo tres casos, a ver si coincidimos o no.

_Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo pudiera estudiar_ (el sacrificio de mi padre y mis años en la universidad ya son cosa del pasado).

_Mi padre se ha sacrificado para que yo pueda estudiar_ (mi padre trabajó duro hasta hace poco, o incluso continúa haciéndolo, para que yo esté en estos momentos cursando estudios en la universidad).

_Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo pueda estudiar_ (mi padre ya no trabaja duro, pero con el dinero reunido en aquel momento yo puedo asistir hoy a la universidad).

Este último caso es el que a mí me suena medio tirante, y de hecho describe la situación más particular.

Pero acepto y reconozco que en las condiciones descriptas, tiene sentido. Es decir, el antecedente describe una acción ya concluida, pero el consecuente describe una consecuencia que aún se desarrolla (pero ojo, no es el mismo caso que el del futbolista que hace el gol...).

Un abrazo.


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> Hola, Fer BA.
> 
> Me estás poniendo patas para arriba una noción de la que estoy muy seguro.
> Comencemos por unificar la terminología.


 
De acuerdo. Yo estudié, en la secundaria, con varios modelos y nombres, pero te propongo que usemos lo que dice la RAE

Pret. Imperfecto (o Copretérito o Pret. Indefinido) - amaba
Pret. Perfecto Simple (o Pret.) - amé
Pret. Perfecto Compuesto - he amado

Pret. Perfecto Compuesto (Antepresente). El matiz de continuación de la acción en el presente -que no existe en el castellano rioplatense y en otras partes de América- es algo marcado en muchas áreas de España. Y creo que en realidad es parte de otro hilo, no de este. Y creo que eso es en el fondo lo que te cala los oídos. 

De cualquier manera entiendo tu punto respecto a las precedencias, (para mí tampoco sería aceptable algo así como _mi padre se sacrifica para que yo haya estudiado_).


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Se sacrificó para que yo viva
__Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol_
_Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo pudiera estudiar_ 
_Mi padre se ha sacrificado para que yo pueda estudiar
__Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo pueda estudiar
_Todas oraciones son _subordinadas adverbiales finales_, y el verbo en estas oraciones va siempre en *subjuntivo* con el conector complejo *para que*, y en *infinitivo* con el conector preposición *para*. Es un subjuntivo "mecánico" inducido por el _sentido de finalidad_ que no pertenece a lo real. La versión con _infinitivo_ tienen casi el valor de un "_OI de cosa_", ya que el infinitivo es un _sustantivo neutro_ regido por el morfema de OI *para* (que se puede entender como morfema de OI o como morfema-preposición de CC).


----------



## aleCcowaN

XiaoRoel said:


> _...
> __Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol_
> _....
> 
> _Todas oraciones son _subordinadas adverbiales finales_, y el verbo en estas oraciones va siempre en *subjuntivo* con el conector complejo *para que*, y en *infinitivo* con el conector preposición *para*. Es un subjuntivo "mecánico" inducido por el _sentido de finalidad_ que no pertenece a lo real. La versión con _infinitivo_ tienen casi el valor de un "_OI de cosa_", ya que el infinitivo es un _sustantivo neutro_ regido por el morfema de OI *para* (que se puede entender como morfema de OI o como morfema-preposición de CC).


Excelente el análisis, siempre aprendo leyendo tus mensajes.

De todos modos es legítimo esperar información temporal en esas frases y pienso que es convenio que el hablante no debe dar información falsa acerca de la temporalidad (como se da en: En el partido de ayer _Tomy le pasó la pelota a Daly para que haga el gol_), y que si su intención era hacer caso omiso de la temporalidad debería usar infinitivo (_Mi padre se sacrificó durante años para ver estudiar a sus hijos_).

Hoy en día se ha nombrado en este foro que se maneja el concepto -más inventado para conciliar dos sistemas que son igualmente válidos- de que el hablante se sitúa en el momento de la primera acción (Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudiara -hoy o en el futuro-) o en el momento de la segunda (Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudie -hoy o en el futuro-).

Lo que yo creo que GG trajo sobre este tema es que aquí hay mucha gente que usa lo que yo llamo para mis adentros 'modo irreal-condicional' que se conjuga como el presente del subjuntivo y tiene sus valores modales pero en términos temporales funciona como el condicional (Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol. Le pasa la pelota para que haga el gol. Le va a pasar la pelota para que haga el gol // -forzadamente y con fines de comparación-  Le pasé la pelota y él haría el gol. Yo la pelota la paso y él haría el gol. Yo voy a pasar la pelota y el haría el gol.). El cómo surge que debido a que hay gente que usa este modo 'irreal' quienes usamos el modo subjuntivo debiéramos abrazar el pretérito perfecto compuesto español -y abandonar nuestro pretérito perfecto compuesto-, eso sí que se me escapa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Alec,
en la frase que comentas, lo que está mal es el tiempo de la principal:


> _*Le_ _*pasaba*_ _la pelota para que haga el gol
> __*Le *pasase* la pelota para que haga el gol_
> _*Le *pasó* la pelota para que haga el gol_
> _*Le *ha pasado* la pelota para que haga el gol_
> _*Le *había pasado* __la pelota para que haga el gol
> *Le *hubo pasado* __la pelota para que haga el gol
> __*Le *habría pasado*__ la pelota para que haga el gol_
> _*Le *haya pasado* la pelota para que haga el gol
> __*Le *hubiese pasado* la pelota para que haga el gol_


Son todas incorrectas por la consecutio temporum del español y el valor del subjuntivo presnete, que siempre mira al futuro, a lo no realizado, de ahí que choque con pasados y perfectos. Aquí habría, según los casos, que usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo, y en algún caso los tiempos de perfecto del subjuntivo
Pero sí cabe y es gramatical (por su connotación de futuro):


> _Le *habrá pasado* la pelota para que haga el gol._


También son correctas y gramaticales_:
_


> _Le *pasa* la pelota para que haga el gol
> Le *pasará* la pelota para que haga el gol
> Le *pase* la pelota para que haga el gol_


----------



## aleCcowaN

XiaoRoel said:


> Alec,
> en la frase que comentas, lo que está mal es el tiempo de la principal:
> 
> Son todas incorrectas por la consecutio temporum del español


Eso es si uno acepta que existe en español consecutio temporum para este tipo de frases. Casualmente esa 'norma' era exclusivamente española y no reflejaba la realidad del uso fuera de España -aunque tiene adeptos fuera de España; yo solía ser uno de ellos-. Uno de los cambios recientes, no en el habla sino en los paraninfos y las publicaciones, es admitir los dos sistemas. Cada quien ha calificado eso como le ha venido en gana y según cómo le afecta en su sistema de creencias: la norma se ha ampliado para contener otros casos reales, o se admite que no hay norma, o la norma se ha flexibilizado, o la norma existe y no ha cambiado pero no se condenan otras formas, o la norma no ha cambiado en absoluto sino que se ha debilitado la base para hacerla cumplir <esta última me resulta particularmente delirante>. Quien posea una versión electrónica de la Nueva Gramática podrá copiar aquí las partes pertinentes.

Que el latín tiene consecutio temporum, no lo dudo. Que se les enseñe a los estudiantes extranjeros lo mismo con respecto al español me parece bien: si hay casos donde no es la única opción realmente inteligible, se tratará de una de las opciones válidas. Un buen estudiante sabe que se debe manejar con un número limitado de opciones válidas, pero que debe entender una mayor variedad.  Lo que excede esto último no reconoce la realidad, y a partir de la publicación de la Nueva Gramática -y esto se verá más y más modificado en ese mismo sentido en los lustros por venir- significa  desconocer directamente las instituciones dedicadas a la lengua -ya no es estar en desacuerdo, lo que es posible y bueno, es directamente ningunearlas-.

Complementariamente, yo jamás utilizaría "le habrá pasado la pelota para que haga un gol" sino "para que hiciera un gol" pues para mí el perfecto al inicio de la frase representa una conjetura sobre un hecho pasado (no así en "le habrá pasado la pelota para que la guardara/tenga en un lugar seguro"). Hay una tendencia a declarar gramatical/agramatical algo que proviene de la articulación mecánica de las conjugaciones y no de lo que transmite el mensaje del hablante con plena intención. Es la gramática estilo corrector de texto que seguramente estaremos viendo en 2012 o algo así de la mano de algún simpático monigote, probablemente un imperdible animado con los ojos y el collarín de Shakespeare, fabricado para algún programa de Bill Gates, que le propondrá subrayando en verde o en azul los tiempos 'correctos' a Juancito, y luego de ver lo mismo 10 veces Juancito se pondrá a perorar a diestra y siniestra que tal cosa es correcta y tal otra no lo es, para delicia de quienes adoran esto, que han logrado elevar a Juancito a la categoría de monigote útil.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Alec, nada más lejos de lo "normativo a ultranza". Es más, la relación temporal-aspectual que es la _consecutio_ es algo que ha ido cambiando en la historia del español al vaivén de los diversos valores que han afectado sobre todo a los tiempos verbales y en parte a la relación futuro-subjuntivo (tiempo-modo).
No es un sistema cerrado tanto en cuanto no lo es el juego de relaciones dentro del paradigma del verbo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Fer BA.



> Pret. Perfecto Compuesto (Antepresente). El matiz de continuación de la acción en el presente -que no existe en el castellano rioplatense y en otras partes de América- es algo marcado en muchas áreas de España. Y creo que en realidad es parte de otro hilo, no de este. Y creo que eso es en el fondo lo que te cala los oídos.


Ah, bueno, esto coincide más con lo que yo tenía entendido. Creo que fue Andrés Bello quien lo llamó Antepresente. 
Creo que el "matiz de continuación en el presente" no es (no debería ser) "de España". Es del español que prescribe la RAE, como siempre fue. Ese matiz no existe en el español rioplatense porque, lisa y llanamente, el P.P.C. casi no lo usamos.

Hola, aleC:
Como noto que quedé en medio de una tertulia entre académicos de la lengua , quiero saber si estoy interpretando bien tu intercambio con Xiao.




> De todos modos es legítimo esperar información temporal en esas frases y pienso que es convenio que el hablante no debe dar información falsa acerca de la temporalidad (como se da en: En el partido de ayer _Tomy le pasó la pelota a Daly para que haga el gol_), y que si su intención era hacer caso omiso de la temporalidad debería usar infinitivo (_Mi padre se sacrificó durante años para ver estudiar a sus hijos_).


Acá coincidís un poco conmigo, en cuanto a que "_le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol_", con ese subjuntivo presente, no es la mejor construcción.



> Hoy en día se ha nombrado en este foro que se maneja el concepto -más inventado para conciliar dos sistemas que son igualmente válidos- de que el hablante se sitúa en el momento de la primera acción (Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudiara -hoy o en el futuro-) o en el momento de la segunda (Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudie -hoy o en el futuro-).


Los dos sistemas a los que te referís son el castellano de España y el castellano rioplatense, ¿no?
A mí no me parecen (o mejor dicho, no me gusta que sean) igualmente válidos. Yo prefiero lo que siempre tuve entendido, el del sistema español: el hablante se sitúa en el momento de la primera acción: _Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudiara -hoy o en el futuro._
Es decir, nos ubicamos en el momento del padre y su sacrificio, y de allí hacia adelante todo es futuro.
(No voy a decir por qué no me gusta que haya dos sistemas igualmente válidos porque nos iríamos aun más del tema.)

¡Hola, Xiao!
Qué alegría encontrarte. La telepatía existe.
Anoche, este hilo me había dejado tan confundido, que hoy prendí la PC para enviarte un mensaje privado consultándote sobre este tema. Y me encuentro, con gran regocijo, conque has intervenido.

Por lo que dices en el primer post, _Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol,_ es incorrecta, cosa que yo pensaba.
Pero: _Le ha pasado la pelota para que haga el gol_, que yo consideraba correcta, también es incorrecta.
(Y si el comentarista hace el comentario mientras la pelota va camino al jugador que hará el gol, ¿también es incorrecta?)

En definitiva, y volviendo al tema inicial del hilo:
_Creo que apreció que yo le ayude_, ¿es correcta?

Nota: no voy a pretender seguir la discusión entre Xiao y aleC, de modo que aquí dejo de comentar... 

Un saludo a los tres.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _*Creo que apreció que yo le ayudo (presente)
> __*Creo que apreció que yo le ayude (presente)
> __*Creo que apreció que yo le ayudaré (futuro)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le ayudaba (pretérito imperfecto)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara/ayudase (pretérito imperfecto)
> __Creo que apreció que yo le haya ayudado (pretérito perfecto)
> __Creo que apreció que yo le hubiese ayudado (pluscuamperfecto)_


Aquí se ve claro que el *indefinido (tiempo pasado perfecto*) pide *pasado* _en la subordinada_ (no necesariamente perfecto).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Perfecto. Gracias, Xiao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Guillermogustavo said:


> Acá coincidís un poco conmigo, en cuanto a que "_le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol_", con ese subjuntivo presente, no es la mejor construcción.


No, no coincido. Tampoco coincido que se dice 'la casa' y no 'casa la'. Aquí no se trata de coincidir sobre lo que no estamos discutiendo. El problema es que dijiste que "se sacrificó para que yo estudie" es incorrecta cuando soy estudiante al momento de pronunciar la frase -Xiao sugirió lo mismo-. De lo que colijo que ambos dirían que las frases "mi padre se sacrificó para que yo pueda hoy estudiar" o "mi padre se sacrificó para que hoy yo tenga la posibilidad de estudiar" también deben ser agramaticales por ser inconsecuentes con los tiempos verbales. El ejemplo con "hacer el gol" es un hombre de paja ya que es obvio que no tiene sentido a menos que se esté relatando el partido y sería en tal caso un comentario abreviado producto de la pragmática. No voy a seguir discutiendo sobre la base de hombres de paja. Tampoco voy a discutir la gramaticalidad de "transparentes ideas verdes duermen furiosamente", por echar a Chomsky a la olla.


Guillermogustavo said:


> Los dos sistemas a los que te referís son el castellano de España y el castellano rioplatense, ¿no?
> A mí no me parecen (o mejor dicho, no me gusta que sean) igualmente válidos. Yo prefiero lo que siempre tuve entendido, el del sistema español: el hablante se sitúa en el momento de la primera acción: _Mi padre se sacrificó para que yo estudiara -hoy o en el futuro._
> Es decir, nos ubicamos en el momento del padre y su sacrificio, y de allí hacia adelante todo es futuro.
> (No voy a decir por qué no me gusta que haya dos sistemas igualmente válidos porque nos iríamos aun más del tema.)


Desde el mismo momento que Namarne contestó tu intervención se te está diciendo que es correcto, y no se trata del castellano de España y el 'rioplatense' sino de lo que han dicho las academias y lo que ahora debe figurar en la Nueva Gramática publicada por la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española -de la que la RAE forma parte y que es la editora de la obra-, y digo, 'debe figurar' porque es lo que contesta el servicio de consulta de la RAE y este era uno de las varias docenas de temas que tenían frenada la aparición de la Nueva Gramática.

De las frases que puso XiaoRoel:


> _*Creo que apreció que yo le ayudo (presente)_
> _*Creo que apreció que yo le **ayude (presente)*_
> _*Creo que apreció que yo le ayudaré (futuro)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le ayudaba (pretérito imperfecto)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara/ayudase (pretérito imperfecto)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le haya ayudado (pretérito perfecto)_
> _Creo que apreció que yo le hubiese ayudado (pluscuamperfecto)_


La azul se ha reconocido correcta en la actualidad -no como opinión de autores sino como convenio general- si la acción de ayudar corresponde al presente o al futuro. La frase en rojo era la que se recomendaba a los hablantes en sustitución de la azul. Ahora que cada quien use la adecuada para su región y la promovida por su sistema educativo. La aparente falta de simetría que esto produce no es muy diferente que decir pensaste, pensabas, pensares, pensases, pensarías y pensarás. Si alguien aparece y dice 'simétricamente' pensastes* ponen el grito en el cielo. Si alguien no dice 'ayudara' y dice 'ayude' también, porque no es 'simétrico'. Siempre argumentos especiales. Fuiste y ayude son correctas por motivos ajenos a la simetría o al procesamiento matricial de los encadenamientos verbales.
(++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++)


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, aleC.

Más allá del tono de enojo, tu post me aclaró muchas cosas en cuanto a tus discrepancias conmigo, que hasta ahora no tenía claras.

Pero dejáme decirte que no estar de acuerdo con la legitimación de ciertos aspectos de la gramática castellana es algo que ocurre con frecuencia, no sólo a mí. 

Tenés razón en cuanto a que desvié un poco el hilo de la propuesta original. Sin embargo, yo no creo haberlo desviado tanto. Si leés con atención, verás que todas mis intervenciones tenían por finalidad discutir cuestiones verbales que podían echar luz sobre la frase de la propuesta original. Vos mismo participabas. 
De hecho, cuando le pregunté a Xiao si en definitiva _Creo que apreció que yo le ayude_ era correcta o no, no necesitó escribir casi nada, sino tan sólo remitirme a lo que acababa de decirse. De modo que tan lejos del tema inicial nunca estuvimos.

También tenés razón en cuanto al "hombre de paja". _Le pasó la pelota para que haga el gol_ es un caso distinto de _Apreció que le ayude, _puesto que el acto de hacer un gol dura un segundo, y necesariamente la frase será pronunciada con los hechos ya concluidos, cosa que no necesariamente debe ocurrir con el acto de ayudar.
Puse este ejemplo porque es un caso extremo (y muy oído en la televisión de Argentina). Si todos me decían que no era necesariamente incorrecta, con más razón debía ser correcta _Apreció que le ayude_.

(++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++) 
Un abrazo.

Guillermo


----------



## Fer BA

A todos:

Se me cruzaron los cables, pido perdón si introduje más confusión al asunto:

dije:
Pret. Imperfecto (o Copretérito o Pret. *Indefinido*) - amaba
Pret. Perfecto Simple (o Pret.) - amé
Pret. Perfecto Compuesto - he amado

y me corrijo:
Pret. Imperfecto (o Copretérito) - amaba
Pret. Perfecto Simple (o Pret. _-a secas-_ o Pret. *Indefinido*) - amé
Pret. Perfecto Compuesto - he amado


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sí, Fer, lo noté. De todos modos, me fijé en los ejemplos que ponías la lado, así que interpreté bien.


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno amigos, tal vez podamos retomar el hilo.... 

Propongo volver sobre alguno o todos los puntos siguientes:

1 - El último párrafo del mensaje #5 de Alec sobre las áreas cerebrales que entran en cuestión en la formación del subjuntivo me parece fascinante. Quisiera escuchar/leer más.

2 - El mensaje #8 de Peterdg me parece que ha quedado sin resolver, yo hice unas preguntas en mi mensaje # 20

3 - Información de la temporalidad por parte del hablante y consecutio temporum, mensajes #23 a 27 de Xiao y Alec.

4 - el tema del condicional-irreal, mencionado por Alec en su mensaje #24.

5 - y esto no está relacionado con el tema del subjuntivo, pero, egoistamente, es un tema de mi interés, tal vez para otro hilo: el tema de donde se sitúa temporalmente el hablante, mencionado por Alec, también en su mensaje #24 (Alec, si pudieses elaborar un poco eso, te agradecería, tengo la sensación de entender solamente el título de lo que querés decir ahí).

Por otro lado, tratemos de no establecer comparaciones sobre la corrección, riqueza, etc. del castellano rioplatense y el peninsular. los juicios de valor lanzados *sin mayor sustento que el gusto o la ideología *personal, nos llevan invariablemente a perder el hilo (GG, esta es para vos y para mí también ).


Abrazos


----------



## piraña utria

*Buenos días,*

*Les pedimos de corazón conservar --y celebramos que ya se ha retomado ese aire en el hilo-- en todo momento el tono cordial y respetuoso respecto a los demás y sus opiniones, más allá de la percepción que tengamos sobre nosotros mismos y un supuesto o cierto mayor bagaje en estas lides, o una similar capacidad de análisis.*

*Saludos cordiales,*

*PU*
*Moderador*


----------



## flljob

jup said:


> Se puede decir :
> 
> "Creo que apreció que yo le ayudara."
> 
> Tengo dudas acerca del uso del subjuntivo.
> ¿Hace falta usar el subjuntivo con el verbo apreciar?
> 
> gracias




Sí debes usar subjuntivo. Lo que veo incorrecto es el uso de apreciar, en lugar de agradecer.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Perdón por la respuesta tardía pero tengo una semana bastante ajetreada.

Me refiero al mensaje #10.



> sentir/opinión sobre [cosa ocurrió + con + cosa pasó]




Lo presentas como si fuera una regla que te proporcione una manera para decidir entre subjuntivo y indicativo.

Lamento que dijeras que lo había hecho él.

En este caso, el uso del subjuntivo/indicativo es completamente contrario a lo que sugiere tu regla.

Creo que el caso está zanjado (por lo menos para mí).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peterdg said:


> Lamento que dijeras que lo había hecho él.
> .



Lamento que dijeras que lo había hecho él
Lamento que dijeras que me largara
Lamento que dijeras "¡císcate, císcate!"
Lamento que dijeras que irías a la esquina
Lamento que dijeras que hubiera sido mejor morir
Lamento que dijeras "inserte el mensaje que cuadre con lo que quiere demostrar"

La estructura que usaste es mucho más sencilla y no tiene relación con la estructura que crees estar contrastando

sentir/opinión sobre [cosa expresada(inserte verbo de expresión aquí) + expresión variable incluyendo mensajes literales]

(o 'verbo de expresión'+'expresión expresada')

Lamento que dijeras que lo estábamos esperando demasiado.
Me alegra que declararas que la verdad nunca se sabría.
Me indigna que insinúes que no permitías las crayolas en los ejemplos.
Me escuece que contaras lo que era y lo que no sería.
Me es indiferente que le transmitas que se vaya a su casa.

Lo que sí es probable es que 'cosa pasó'  sea referida como acción y no como cosa, o pueda ser difícil de cosificar. Encontrarle la 'genealogía' al subjuntivo no es fácil, pero los propios gatillos (después de A va tal o cual) dan datos sobre eso.


----------

